# Malformed baby



## lgdpt (Jul 27, 2010)

My neighbor had 5 babies hatch all are healthy except his little guy (Timmy)...Shell is deformed and back leg moves but he drags it. There is no tail and I'm not sure if he has an anus. I really hope he makes it. He has tried eating and is a feisty little guy(tries to bite if you pick him up).







I thought you guys would want to see him....anybody ever seen anything similar?


----------



## Missy (Jul 27, 2010)

Poor little guy


----------



## -JM (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope he makes it


----------



## Laura (Jul 28, 2010)

well, if he doesnt have a anus.. he wont make it.. have you seen poop yet? How much has he eaten? 
Keep us posted.. and fill us in on what is being done for him.. upkeep etc...diet/....


----------



## lgdpt (Jul 28, 2010)

What if he is REALLY efficient? 

I cant tell whats going on back there...the back half of him looked squished and there is no tail, he may have an anus, Im not sure. My neighbor says he has seen him eat a little (chopped up spring mix and Romain) and drink water.

So far, so good. It will be a week tomorrow since he was born.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 28, 2010)

can you post any more pictures?


----------



## shmily1605 (Jul 28, 2010)

I hope he is ok.


----------



## lgdpt (Jul 28, 2010)

I haven't seen him in a few days. I will try to get over there and take more pics soon. I need to add pics of all of them....they are too cute!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 28, 2010)

I have to agree if he does not have an anus, no matter how feisty he is, he won't make it, but if he does have one, he stands a chance, the other stuff is not life or death, I believe.


----------



## lgdpt (Jul 28, 2010)

Haaaaaaaa.... Yes we all agree he wont live without an anus. Sorry for the confusion. 

I just wanted to show everyone what he looked like and see if anyone else has had a "special" baby like him.


----------



## LadyGreek (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh my. 
I have seen my share of handicapped Lizards and Tortoises and I must say that this is the worst natural case I've seen. I have never seen a shell (unless it was from MBD or an accident) look like this before from natural birth. I'm hoping he pulls through and lives a long Torti life. Please keep us posted on his progress. 

Kendra*


----------



## lgdpt (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry these pics are so bad... all I had when I went over was my camera phone. The good news is my neighbor is giving me the babies. I keep telling him what hes doing wrong (tactfully) and he says they are too much work for him. I will get them tomorrow hopefully!

Also Timmy is doing well, it appears he does have an anus, just no tail. 











He still has two eggs that have not hatched (they have torts in them)...its been 10 days since these all hatched. Hopefully they will eventually come out.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck and long life to little Timmy! With some help, there is no reason he can't live a quality life.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 2, 2010)

That is very good news, and gives Timmy a decent chance of overcoming the other deformities.

I am rooting for him! Where there's life, there's hope.

Please keep us posted of his progress over the next few months--are you adopting him so he will get the special care he needs?


----------



## lgdpt (Aug 2, 2010)

I think so too....he is by far the most feisty. If any of the other torts touch him he lunges and looks to bite. He reminds me of a little snapping turtle with his mouth wide open.



Stephanie Logan said:


> That is very good news, and gives Timmy a decent chance of overcoming the other deformities.
> 
> I am rooting for him! Where there's life, there's hope.
> 
> Please keep us posted of his progress over the next few months--are you adopting him so he will get the special care he needs?



I am adopting all of them! I'm soooooo excited. I will do my best with them. Going out today to get some supplies.


----------



## lgdpt (Aug 3, 2010)

I just got a call...the last two are hatching! Im going to have 7 babies soon!


----------



## -JM (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats! <3


----------



## movealongmosey (Aug 3, 2010)

Yay babies! And...YAY TIMMY! I'm cheering them on.  Good luck with all of them. 
P.s. Are they russians?
Best of luck!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 3, 2010)

congrats!!! i will be driving to temucula this weekend, its down the 15, so I will pass by you. I would love to come see them.


----------



## lgdpt (Aug 3, 2010)

spike... I would be glad to show you next time you are in the area...unfortunately we will be in pismo beach this weekend. My sister will have to baby sit them for me....assuming I can get them tonight. Let me know next time you are driving by Corona.

movealongmosey... They are CA Desert Torts.

JM....Thanks!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 3, 2010)

ok will do!! thanks so much!


----------



## lgdpt (Aug 3, 2010)

no problem! I feel like a proud papa wanting to show them off! Just let me know when you will be around. I will pm you my number


----------



## Scooter (Aug 3, 2010)

Wishing Timmy the best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## lgdpt (Aug 3, 2010)

..I will, thanks!


----------



## lgdpt (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is the 7 getting their morning soak. The top two just hatched yesterday. So I just learned....The 3 on the left that are darker are from a different mother. Interesting.....


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm so happy you got to take the babies Travis......Congrats on that! Now they have a wonderful chance at a good healthy life!
Forgive me if this question has already been asked, but what breed of Torts are they? I really cant tell in the pics.


----------



## lgdpt (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you Kendra, I am really excited. They are CA Desert torts. I have 5 adults living in the back yard but have never had babies....


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

lgdpt said:


> Thank you Kendra, I am really excited. They are CA Desert torts. I have 5 adults living in the back yard but have never had babies....



Your welcome!!!
AWESOME!!! I like the Desert Torts! You are going to have a blast with all your babies! We need pics of them at least once a week.....especially on Timmy. I really want to keep up with him and his progress.


----------



## lgdpt (Aug 5, 2010)

I will do my best!


----------

